# Wii component cables and Yamaha RX-V465



## KLC

I posted this in the Amps/Receivers forum since I had no idea this forum even existed until I did another search. I hope it's OK to post again here for those who might not see the other?


I have a Yamaha RX-V465 receiver and now we have a Wii. We got the component video cable for the better picture quality on our Samsung 630 series LCD TV. But now I'm stumped.


The receiver has two component video inputs, one has an optical audio connector and one has a coaxial audio connector. But the Wii component cable has the three video plugs and then two audio L and R plugs. So where do I hook up the audio?


The Yamaha also has two audio only inputs, L and R, so I connected the video to the component input and the audio to one of those inputs but that doesn't work, I can either select the Component AV input and see the video or I can select the Audio input and get the sound but not both together.


So where do I connect these audio plugs on the Wii component setup? I'm hoping I'm dense and there is a simple solution but I've read the manual, played around with it and gotten nowhere. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chucky08016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KLC* /forum/post/18263721
> 
> 
> I posted this in the Amps/Receivers forum since I had no idea this forum even existed until I did another search. I hope it's OK to post again here for those who might not see the other?
> 
> 
> I have a Yamaha RX-V465 receiver and now we have a Wii. We got the component video cable for the better picture quality on our Samsung 630 series LCD TV. But now I'm stumped.
> 
> 
> The receiver has two component video inputs, one has an optical audio connector and one has a coaxial audio connector. But the Wii component cable has the three video plugs and then two audio L and R plugs. So where do I hook up the audio?
> 
> 
> The Yamaha also has two audio only inputs, L and R, so I connected the video to the component input and the audio to one of those inputs but that doesn't work, I can either select the Component AV input and see the video or I can select the Audio input and get the sound but not both together.
> 
> 
> So where do I connect these audio plugs on the Wii component setup? I'm hoping I'm dense and there is a simple solution but I've read the manual, played around with it and gotten nowhere. Thanks for your help.



According to your user manual for the receiver, you can connect everything by doing the following:


***Copied straight from manual***


1 Turn on this unit.


2 Press AV3-4 or AUDIO1-2 on the remote

control to select the input source.

Select the input source that the audio output jack of

the external component is connected to.

When you made the connection same as the

example 1, press AUDIO1.


3 Press OPTION on the remote control.

The OPTION menu appears.


4 Press Cursor k / n to display Video Out,

and press ENTER.


5 Press Cursor l / h to select the video input

terminal connected to the video output jacks

of the external component.


HDMI1-4*

AV1-2 (COMPONENT VIDEO)

AV3-6 (VIDEO)

AV5 (S-VIDEO)**

V-AUX (VIDEO)

Off (no video input)

* You can only select the available HDMI jack (See previous

page).

** Some models only.

When you made the connection same as the

example 1, select AV1.


6 To end the setting, press OPTION.


Here's a pic to help visualize:











Hope this helps.


----------



## kingotnw

Its really a shame they have to make the wii such a pain.


----------



## entropism

Sorry to raise this from the dead, but I'm having the same issue, just purchased this receiver yesterday. Do I have to use component cables out to my TV, or will it send that signal through HDMI? So far I can only get this working using the component cables.


----------



## Rusna

Same problem here, I've connected Wii to AV1 Component input, and I've set up AUDIO 1 to video out component AV1, but I cannot get Wii's picture through HDMI OUT?


Do I really need another cable to go to my projector (component), isn't just one HDMI cable enough?


This receiver cannot be so stupid. There has to be a way?


Thanks


----------



## glend123

I have the yamaha 465 also and a projector. the only way i could get it to work correctly, (I'm no expert, but i spent many hours on this forum researching this) was to run component video cables from the Wii directly to the projector and the component audio cables from the wii to the receiver.


----------



## Rusna

Alright, I bought a component cable and now my Wii is connected to AV1 Component input and Component monitor out outputs the video, it's alright.


----------



## wilkcards

Yeah, I had the same problem. I recently spent 6 days setting up a huge home theater system and getting the wii sound to work with component cables and a yamaha receiver ended up being the last thing I got to work...thanks to this thread pointing me in the right direction.


Thanks


----------



## phillychad

AGHHHHHH!!! I have NEVER had this much trouble setting up a component in my life!


The same issue here... Have a YAMAHA RX-V465, trying to hook up Wii to it using my Sammy 50" PLASMA.


Here is what I have learned thus far... The instructions (or steps) described above ARE correct however ONLY if your running an updated OS on the 465.


THATS exactly my problem! Getting the driver to the AVR is next to impossible... You need to use a CD player with optical or Coax out. Try finding one of them in your local Wal-Mart! Says you might be able to use a DVD but due to "digital filters" the signal might be blocked. Guess thats whats happening to me cause I have tried EVERYTHING and can't seem to get the driver to take. The ONLY thing I didn't follow directly was it says to unhook every cable from your AVR.. I did EXCEPT my speaker cables... Don't think that would make a diff thou... The 465 IS accepting the signal for the update BUT the display only reads "FOUND HEADER" and ends there.... I never get the 'SUCCESS" msg I need....


So now its off to call YAMAHA to see whats up...


Thought this thread is VERY relevant now with XMAS here... Lots of folks are buying this Wii and are gonna want to hook it up to their surround system....


If ANYONE has another idea, believe me when I say... I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!!

Thank You!


BTW, I am using the component cables....


----------



## NkySpike

You might want to look at MonoPrice's "Composite and S-Video to HDMI Converter"..... This way output switching would still be HDMI to your tv... Then you can run one less cable to you tv....

I have their Component to HDMI for an old Xbox 360, it works with out a problem.. Hope that helps in some way, good luck.


David


----------



## Brettlt

I had to join to be a good samaritan and answer this question. On my Yamaha V1600 if you change video conversion to ON under the menu/manual setup/option/display set/video conversion path you will get the picture working on the wii.


Hope that helps someone.


----------



## caper_1

On the yamahas, you need to either assign a video source (eg, AV1) to the audio source (Audio 1), or vice versa, depending on the year/model.

.

I have a 565. I need to mix/match video/audio since the Wii is component video and RCA audio (and there is no single input that uses these 2). I connect the comp. video to AV1, and RCA (red/white audio) to AUDIO 1. Then I need to select AUDIO 1 as the source on the receiver, select OPTION menu, then select "Assign video source" or something along those lines, and choose AV1.

I believe the x67 models are the reverse process, where you select the VIDEO source, and assign the audio to it...or some such. Its pretty easy once you know how to do it.


----------

